# Ruger AR 556



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruger's in the AR market now:

http://thinkingafield.org/2014/10/ruger-introduces-ar-556.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, I'm a ruger fan also.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i seen one the other day at scheels in the AR display case

looked like a decent enough rifle.

never asked them to let me handle it,only because the wife said i cant buy any more for awhile.

i knew if i would handle it i would probably want it,so i just looked at it thru the glass and wire mesh front of the case.

i too am a fan of most rugers


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought they already had one out before this, maybe it was in the AR-10 .308 caliber. I really like Ruger guns, but I'm limited out on AR's for now.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

ruger has three ar platforms on the market the two high end ones are the sr556 and sr762 and they are great

the ar556 is there entry level gun and it has features on it that normally are only seen on higher end guns but at a price point of less than 700 at my store


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

We had a couple in our shop 590 and they were gone quick, you can tell they went cheaper on some things. However for the money it is probably one of the best things going. Plus let's face a guy is going to buy one and eventually going to upgrade it to what he wants anyways. And if I'm not mistaken the other Ruger ar's are piston driven this is their first shot at direct impingent.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

that is correct as well


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Just don't change it, good one lol.


----------

